Ask HN: How do you make sense of life? - davehcker
======
nurettin
As with everything, I watch others try to do it, then I take whatever I think
is applicable and leave out the parts which appears cringy.

~~~
davehcker
Any tips on how you generate/develop the 'cringy', 'applicable' filters? Is
that also something you'd say learned by watching others?

~~~
nurettin
Applicable is easy, it must repeatedly yield results which have long-term
utility. Cringy is harder. I guess it's a personal preference thing. But
that's human isn't it?

------
badabadadook
Sense is a very personal thing, if at all. There is no intrinsic sense after
all. Though you could make an argument for biological sense- survival and all
that jazz.

I live minimalistically and try to keep busy until 1) either the time passes
and I go through all the motions, or 2) I get an certain enough opportunity to
end it all.

------
lalo2302
For me it is looking for books that tackle that question and find what clicks
with me and my context.

When the feeling starts to go away, I just repeat.

Find your drive and just keep it going. It can be anything, your career, your
house, having fun, games, anything, literally anything.

~~~
davehcker
My regimen is kind of the same. But then when I look at things like myself,
the world, human nature, the stars, etc. my brain just freezes. I'm willing to
accept even a 'fuzzy' sense of meaning, but it should be coherent. Every now
and then I'm taunted by this pursuit and sometimes it just cripples me.

